

Show HN: Tigress – Diversifying Virtualizer/Obfuscator for C - tigress
http://tigress.cs.arizona.edu

======
nekitamo
They also have crackmes here:
[http://tigress.cs.arizona.edu/challenges.html](http://tigress.cs.arizona.edu/challenges.html)

